# Ugly Betty



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

She has'nt improved much, lol...............................


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol oh bless...please dont be offended but she looks like she's got an airlip pmsl,or is hairlip? do they all look like that? i might add i do honestly think she's got a unique look


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww she is cute.. I bet she will grow into a beautifull cat xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol oh bless...please dont be offended but she looks like she's got an airlip pmsl,or is hairlip? do they all look like that? i might add i do honestly think she's got a unique look


No that is typical of an ultra type Persian, she hasnt got a hairlip, pmsl  she might get a bit prettier with age, lol


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> No that is typical of an ultra type Persian, she hasnt got a hairlip, pmsl  she might get a bit prettier with age, lol


lol.but she is still cute


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww bless, i would love her


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

So cute-She's that ugly she truly is gorgeous C and i'll bet she's a real sweetheart with it


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

She will grown into a swan - how can anyone not love her little face


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Debbie said:


> She will grown into a swan - how can anyone not love her little face


I bloody hope not! she's a cat


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

TiffanyLouise said:


> I bloody hope not! she's a cat


LOL


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Super photo where you can see her much better. She's a doll.
Is she undershot Chrissy?


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hard to tell at 3 weeks old to be honest Angelina  How are you're little furbabes doing? 

Vic is doing really well, have you seen his latest pic? Would love to keep him if I had the room  C.x.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hard to tell at 3 weeks old to be honest Angelina  How are you're little furbabes doing?
> 
> Vic is doing really well, have you seen his latest pic? Would love to keep him if I had the room  C.x.


No-of course he's doing well-he is Victor V with his super slave doting on him


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Hard to tell at 3 weeks old to be honest Angelina  How are you're little furbabes doing?
> 
> Vic is doing really well, have you seen his latest pic? Would love to keep him if I had the room  C.x.


Yeah Chrissy have seen your little man on the other thread and he is looking very good. Have you got him booked into a show yet?

My lot are doing ok will get some up to date photo's of them soon.


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Betty, we LOVE you!!!!!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Angeli said:


> Yeah Chrissy have seen your little man on the other thread and he is looking very good. Have you got him booked into a show yet?
> 
> My lot are doing ok will get some up to date photo's of them soon.


Thinking of going to Altrincham but its not til end of Sept. Is anyone else visiting that show?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> lol oh bless...please dont be offended but she looks like she's got an airlip pmsl,or is hairlip? do they all look like that? i might add i do honestly think she's got a unique look


ROFL that made me laff haha.

She is a beaut and i mean that....ther is some beautifull cats on this forum but i must admit...ild pick her over them all...i luv her dear lil face awwww


----------

